# cockatiel breeders northants area?



## shoreset (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm finally ready to get my tiel(s) (we'll i'm finally ready to start buying everything in preperation so i'm ready as soon as the right birdy comes along )

I really want a male w/f lutino and will probably wont go for anything else as that's the image I've always had in my head of the tiel that I'll own 

I dont care if it's hand reared or parent reared, so if anyone knows of any breeders then please let me know


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Try 'Birdtrek' free site...a wanted ad might be good if there's nothing at the moment.


----------

